# Sellaronda



## pytek (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kann man die Sellaronda ohne Mountainbike Guide fahren ? Und natürlich dazu die Bergbahnen nutzen ?


----------



## Foxi1988 (18. Juni 2014)

Ja kann man!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (18. Juni 2014)

Danke. 
Vielleicht weißt du auch ob man auch ohne GPS gut zurecht kommt. Ob das ganze gut ausgeschildert ist ?


----------



## IanThorpe (18. Juni 2014)

Ich habe schon diverse Schilder der Runde dort gesehen und nehme an, dass die komplett ausgeschildert ist. Es soll aber bessere Alternativen geben. Suche mal hier nach Beiträgen des Nutzers #dede dazu.

Soweit ich weiß, ist die von dem Touri-Verein dort in Anlehnung der berühmten Ski-Runde entworfen worden.


----------



## Foxi1988 (18. Juni 2014)

ich fahre sie dieses jahr auch ohne gps. nehm mir ne wanderkarte tabacco wanderkarte mit. das müsste reichen


----------



## basti313 (19. Juni 2014)

Auf den Internetseiten von Dolomiti Superski heißt es immer noch nur Guide oder die 3-Tages Karte. Was kosten denn die Lifte einzeln?


----------



## BayWa Biker (22. Juni 2014)

Bin ich letztes Jahr mal mit Guide gefahren, kosten war ca. 50 Euro, für ca. 12 Gondelfahrten. Lifte ohne Guide sind erheblich teurer, und beim Bikepark an ein oder 2 Liften nur mit Guide möglich! Am nächsten Tag für 2 Liftefahrten schon ca 20-25€ bezahlt.


----------



## Foxi1988 (22. Juni 2014)

Die 3 tageskarte für 75 euro ist das günstigste wenn man sella ronda und sonst auch noch liftunterstützte touren fahren will.


----------



## dede (23. Juni 2014)

Es gibt zig Varianten dazu, einfach hier mal die SuFu bemühen, dann wird dir sicherlich geholfen


----------



## Dorsdn (24. Juni 2014)

Hat schon mal jemand die Sellaronda gravity gemacht?
Wie schwer auf der Singltrailskala ist die und kennt jemand ev. ein Video auf dem man sich davon ein "Bild" machen kann?
Kann man sagen wieviel / wie lange (in km) die schwierigen Stücke sind?
Möchte einfach verstehen ob das dann 27km S3 trails sind oder hauptsächlich S1 und nur 3 km S2-S3.
Gibt es denn auch Tageskarten für die Lifte?
Ev. hat ja jemand Interesse mit mir die Runde zu fahren, bin noch bis einschliesslich Freitag hier.
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.


----------



## dede (24. Juni 2014)

Das ist einfach die lose marketingtouristische Zusammenführung einiger Trailabschnitte der Sella Ronda zzgl. der dort angeschlossenen Bikeparks (Ciampinoi ist neu, den bin ich bisher ncoh nicht gefahren). Kannst eigtl. alles mit nem Hardtail fahren, das meiste davon liegt im S1-Bereich. Ein paar schwierigere (sehr kurze!) Stellen (bis max S3) in den Bikeparks kann man auch locker umfahren auf entsprechenden Chickenways (für Hardtailfahrer zu empfehlen). Gehe davon aus, daß nach dem Sella Ronda Bikeday einige davon (z.B. Dantercepies/Grödner Joch bis Frara) aktuell ziemlich ramponiert sein dürften....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (24. Juni 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Das ist einfach die lose marketingtouristische Zusammenführung einiger Trailabschnitte der Sella Ronda zzgl. der dort angeschlossenen Bikeparks (Ciampinoi ist neu, den bin ich bisher ncoh nicht gefahren). Kannst eigtl. alles mit nem Hardtail fahren, das meiste davon liegt im S1-Bereich. Ein paar schwierigere (sehr kurze!) Stellen (bis max S3) in den Bikeparks kann man auch locker umfahren auf entsprechenden Chickenways (für Hardtailfahrer zu empfehlen). Gehe davon aus, daß nach dem Sella Ronda Bikeday einige davon (z.B. Dantercepies/Grödner Joch bis Frara) aktuell ziemlich ramponiert sein dürften....



Erst mal danke für die Info.

Ich möchte gerne die Sellaronda im Uhrzeigersinn fahren und weiss nicht ob die "normale" oder die "gravity" fahren soll.
Grundsätzlich geht bei mir ein Singltrail vor "Forstautobahn", wenn der Singltrail schön flowig ist, ist mir das am liebsten,
wenn er etwas ruppiger ist, dann geht's noch immer vor Schotterpiste.
Hast Du da eine Empfehlung beim Anbieter?
Ich könnte ev. mit dem Hotel Linder fahren (bin da kein Hotelgast aber habe gefragt und die würden mich gegen Einwurf von Münzen mitnehmen) oder einfach über Tourismusbüro.
Die Angebote vom Tourismusbüro, werden die von der bike-Schule in St. Ulrich angeboten?
Dank schon mal im Voraus.
Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## dede (24. Juni 2014)

Der Unterschied ist marginal! Flowige Trailstücke sind Teile von der Dantercepies runter bis zum Pisciaduwasserfall, der 3er vom Incisapaß rüber zum Campolongo und der Bindelweg (nicht Teil der offiziellen Sella Ronda, Biken wird dort aber geduldet wenn man sich entsprechend verhält). Dazu noch ein kurzer Abschnitt vom Sellajoch rüber zur Comicihütte. 
Wenn du die offizielle Runde noch etwas pimpen (trailiger) möchtest, dann nimm den Kolfuschger Höhenweg (teilw. flowig, Vorsicht auf die Wanderer!!!), den 4a vom Col Pradat nach Pescosta (enger, steiler Kehrentrail, bei dem Umsetzen hilft, aber nicht unbedingt zwingend ist) und den Schlenker nach Heiligkreuz mit dem 15er Trail bis nach St. Kassian (oben flowig, dann steiler Karrenweg, bei Rudiferia am Beginn Asphalt links an der Mühle vorbei und kurz aufwärts bleiben!). Dann mit der Piz Soregabahn hoch und wieder auf die Originalstrecke einmünden. Wenn du den Bindelweg fährst kannst du am Ende beim  Rif. Belvedere dann in den Bikepark einfahren (oben recht flowig mit schönen Anliegern) und beim Rifugio Gonzaga wieder auf die eigtl. Sella Ronda zurücksteuern. Solltest du schon sehr spät (auf jeden Fall NACH 17.00 Uhr, besser nach 18.00 Uhr!) am Col Rodella ankommen, dann kannst dir den Friedrich August Weg überlegen (schöner Trail, aber ABSOLUTER Wandererhighway. Deswegen auch offiziell gesperrt, aber in den Abendstunden wirst du da niemanden stören!). An der Plattkofelhütte dann weiter geradeaus auf der Verlängerung des Fr.-Aug-Wegs über die Schneid (sehr flowig!) bis zum Mahlknechtjoch und zum Dialer/Seiseralm-Haus. Hier dann rechts in den 7er bis zum Zallinger und über den 531er (Karrenweg) bis oberhalb des Mt. Pana. Kurz auf der Straße bergab bis in der Kehre am Prensa (oder Peza)hof der Trail über die Ciaslat abzweigt. Dem bis zum Weiler folgen und dann dort dem Wanderweg rechts oberhalb/parallel zur Straße bis Wolkenstein/Ciampinoi folgen. So hast noch jede MEnge Trails zum Abschluß drin, ist aber für eine Tagesrunde schon ein ganzes Eck, sprich viel mit Trödeln ist nicht!!!
Anbieter kenn ich nicht, da ich dort jeden Weg auswendig kenne und wenn, dann selbst (privat) guide. Denke aber im Hotel Linder bist du gut aufgehoben! Für die Sella Ronda ist allerdings kein Guide notwendig, da langt jede Tabacco-Karte....


----------



## Dorsdn (25. Juni 2014)

@dede - vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen.
Ich habe mich gestern auch mal bei der mtb-Schule in St Ulrich über die "Gravity-variante" aufklären lassen.
Du hast Recht, das braucht keiner, der die SellaRonda fahren will.

So nun bräuchten wir nur noch gutes Wetter,
alle Lifte der SellaRonda (ClockWise) in Betrieb (alle laufen erst ab 28.06, zwei laufen noch nicht => plus ca 400Hm mehr und weniger Hm bergab)
und vernünftige "Apps" für eine verlässliche Wettervorhersage dann könnten wir auch was planen.

Aber jetzt doch noch kurz zwei Fragen zu den Liften.
1 - Gibt es für die SellaRonda speziell eine Liftkarte die nur einen Tag gilt? Der junge Mann in der mtb-Schule hat was von 39Euro für die Lifte erzählt.
2 - Gibt es sonst noch für die Lifte ein "Tagesticket" für die Region = SellaRonda bzw. inkl. Grödental? Gibt's da eine gute Homepage zu?
3 - Oder kann ich für ein paar Euro mehr eine andere Liftkarte kaufen mit der ich die SellaRonad und auch den "nächsten Tourentag" erschlage?

So - noch mal danke für die Infos.
Schade dass Du nur für Freunde guidest


----------



## vitaminc (25. Juni 2014)

Ist der Trail unterhalb des Ciampinoi-Lift bereits fertig?
Letzte Woche waren die noch fleißig am bauen mit Holzstegen 
Sah insgesamt nett aus, ziemlich flowig und kurvig auf normalen Waldboden.

Ansonsten, wer es mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad mal so richtig krachen lassen will, ich kenn da so'n Weg von der Seiser Alm / Hotel Sonne runter, gell @dede 

@Dorsdn
Check mal den Bike Up Pass, insofern Du jeden Tag mind. 2-3 Lifte fährst.
http://www.dolomitisupersummer.com/de/tickets


----------



## Foxi1988 (25. Juni 2014)

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren wann der fertig ist.


----------



## Foxi1988 (27. Juni 2014)

Laut werbe-email vom tourismusverband ist die freeride strecke fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (27. Juni 2014)

http://www.freerideciampinoi.it/

muss man für die streckenbenützung  bezahlen oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## ryder71 (30. Juni 2014)

Ich bins am Wochenende gefahren. Wir waren zu zweit, haben zusammen eine Punktekarte mit 800 Punkten gekauft und sind locker damit ausgekommen (hatten sogar noch ein paar Punkte übrig). Bei den Liften gabts ohne Guide mit den Bikes überhaupt keine Probleme, die Liftler sind meiner Meinung nach echt locker drauf dort. Wir haben ein paar "Gravity"-Abfahrten eingebaut und waren somit ca. 10 Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## Mad_Mike (23. September 2014)

Gibt es von der Tour von der Dede schreibt GPS-Daten?

Wir würden dieses Wochenende auch die Sellaronda Toru fahren mit möglichst vielen schönen Trails


----------



## burki111 (23. September 2014)

Hi,
gute Zeit für die Sella Ronda, die allermeisten Lifte spätestens seit letztem Sonntag geschlossen haben.
Ein Grund, warum ich immer jetzt dort Urlaub mache...


----------



## Mad_Mike (23. September 2014)

ja wie?
D.h. das man die Sella Ronda gar nicht mehr fahren kann?


----------



## burki111 (23. September 2014)

Hi,
natürlich kann man. Schneefrei ist es und morgens ist es hier gerade etwas frisch.
Die Anstiege musst Du aber natürlich selbst treten, was hier wohl so ziemlich aus der Mode gekommen ist.

Persönlich ist mir die Zeit nachdem die Lifte geschlossen haben übrigens die Liebste, da deutlich weniger Publikum...


----------



## Mad_Mike (24. September 2014)

Oha da bin ich gespannt ob das den andere gefällt die noch mitfahren


----------



## Masberg (12. November 2014)

Ich versuche gerade was für nächstes Jahr zusammenzubasteln.... komme aber nicht wirklich weiter und brauche mal eine Starthilfe.

Der Gedanke ist die 75 EURO Biking Up Karte für 3 Tage von Superdolomiti möglichst effektiv einzusetzen und dabei möglichst viele Trails zu sammeln.
Folgenden Rahmen versuchen wir zu verwirklichen:
1. Start und Ende in einem Ort im Grödner Tal
2. Sella Ronda traillastiger und Anregungen von dede (s.o.) einbauen
3. Übernachtung auf Bindelweghütte
4. Raschötz und Seceda/Geisler mitnehmen
5. Bikeparks integrieren
6. ggf. Fr. August Weg einbauen (passt eigentlich nur nach Bindelweg-Übernachtung , aber vermutlich zu spät)
7. Seilbahnnutzung wo immer sinnvoll
8. wo den dritten Tag verbringen?

Fahrerprofil: machbare Tagesleistung ~ 1.000-1.500 HM bei 4.000+ Tiefenmetern; bis S2 alles sehr sicher, S3 abhängig davon wie lange noch der Urlaub ist und von der situativen Risikobereitschaft (sagen wir in 50% der Fälle wird lieber geschoben, was aber kein Problem ist)

Kriegt man es hin die Bindelweghütte als Übernachtungsstation einzubauen? Mir scheint entweder der erste oder der zweite Tag zu lang , und dass man die Zeit am kurzen Tag mit (unsinnigen) Alternativen füllen muss.

Vorstellbare Varianten wären: (SB= Seilbahn)

Variante 1
Tag 1 Start St. Ulrich - SB Raschötz - SB Seceda / Piera Longia / Wolkenstein - Sellaronda im UZS mit dede tipps - SB Bindelweg (zu lang?)
Tag 2 Bindelweg - Belvedere - SB Fr. August Weg (schon zu spät am morgen?) - Seis (welcher Trail?) - SB Kompatsch - St. Ulrich
Problem dabei: keine Idee wie ich hier Ciampinoi integriert bekomme (außer ich lasse Fr. August und Seis aus) aber dann wäre nach Ciampinoi auch schon Schluss.

Variante 2
T1 Start in Wolkenstein mit SB Ciampinoi - Einstieg Sella im UZS bis Bindelweg (evtl. ein paar mehr Varianten)
T2 Bindelweg - Belvedere - Fr. August Weg (wieder zu spät am morgen?) - irgendwie schön nach St. Ulrich - Raschötz - Seceda / Piera Longia / Wolkenstein

Bevor ich nun die Planung vertiefe würde ich gerne wissen, ob der Plan überhaupt aufgehen kann.

Bleibt noch die Frage: Wohin fahren wir am dritten Tag für eine Rundtour um die Karte noch ein bisschen für Seilbahnen zu nutzen, die einen aber auch zu Trails bringen (siehe Talschaften )


----------



## Foxi1988 (12. November 2014)

Die SB Raschötz ist im biking up pass nicht inbegriffen. nur als info.
Hatte auch den 3 tages biking up pass.
Außerdem ist der trailtipp kolfuscher höhenweg sowie der trail am pisciadu wasserfall seit diesem jahr leider für Mountainbiker gesperrt. dafür wurde eine art Flowtrail vom klettersteigparkplatz in richtung corvara gebaut.


----------



## dede (12. November 2014)

BEIDE Trails sind an sich verboten, der Kolfuschger Höhenweg seit je her, der andere seit letztem Jahr, nachdem ihn die klassiche Sella Ronda Meute ohne Minimum an Fahrtechnik und getoppt durch den Bikeday bei übelstem Wetter und entsprechend aufgeweichtem Untergrund fast gänzlich zerstört hatten! Hab auf dem Kolfuschger Höhenweg noch nie Probleme bekommen, wobei ich natürlich auch nicht zur Hauptsaison dort unterwegs bin.....
@Masberg: wo sollte das Problem liegen die Ciampinoi zu integrieren (einfach statt nach St. Ulrich runter weiter auf der Seiseralm bleiben)? Nach Seiseralm Seilbahn kommst da wunderbar rüber und kannst sogar noch 1-2 kleinere Trailabschnitte mitnehmen. Fr-August Weg kannst vergessen, entweder bis 8 Uhr morgens (VOR Öffnung der Seilbahn!) oder erst spätabends, idealerweise mit Übernachtung in der Pertinihütte (ist also der gleiche Ansatz wie bei der Bindelweghütte). Ansonsten ein No Go (das trifft übrigens auch für den Bindelweg zu). Zu welcher Zeit willst denn die Runde fahren? 

P.S. auch der Trail vom Broglessattel runter zur Mittelstation der Secedabahn ist untertags gesperrt!

Was z.B. sehr gut integrierbar ist ab der Porta Vescovo: die östliche Verlängerung des Bindelwegs rüber zu den Crepe Rosse und dann nach Saviner. Zurück mit dem Padonsessellift und entweder nochmal runter nach Arabba oder zurück zur Porta Vescovo (mit ein paar Schiebestellen drin) und dann in de nBindelweg einsteigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (12. November 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Die SB Raschötz ist im biking up pass nicht inbegriffen. nur als info.


 
Also alle Seilbahnen einzeln durchgehen... Klasse! Aber sie nimmt Mensch (12€) und Maschine (5€) mit oder mit Gardena Card (schön, dass sich die Tourismusverbände so toll absprechen mit ihren verwirrenden Angeboten)

@dede siehe in lila:
Zitat dede: wo sollte das Problem liegen die Ciampinoi zu integrieren (einfach statt nach St. Ulrich runter weiter auf der Seiseralm bleiben)? Nach Seiseralm Seilbahn kommst da wunderbar rüber und kannst sogar noch 1-2 kleinere Trailabschnitte mitnehmen.
wir waren vor 7 Jahren das letzte mal da und die Erinnerung ist schwach und das Kartenmaterial noch nicht im Detail studiert. Sind die hohen Wege am Platt- / Langkofel zum Rif. Comici fahrbar (527 /526) oder müssen wir uns oberhalb des Jendertals einen Weg suchen?
Fr-August Weg kannst vergessen, entweder bis 8 Uhr morgens (VOR Öffnung der Seilbahn!) oder erst spätabends, idealerweise mit Übernachtung in der Pertinihütte (ist also der gleiche Ansatz wie bei der Bindelweghütte). Ansonsten ein No Go (das trifft übrigens auch für den Bindelweg zu). Zu welcher Zeit willst denn die Runde fahren?
ok habe ich mir schon gedacht. Reisezeit wird Mitte September sein. Tageszeit wäre halt vermutlich erst um 10 Uhr... also definitiv zu spät. Damit scheidet von der Col Rodella Bahn ein Trail auf der Val Duron Seite Richtung Seiser Alm doch aus? 
Bindelweghütte wollen wir abends ankommen.
 P.S. auch der Trail vom Broglessattel runter zur Mittelstation der Secedabahn ist untertags gesperrt!
gesperrt im Sinne von verboten wie der Kolfuschger Höhrenweg?  
Was z.B. sehr gut integrierbar ist ab der Porta Vescovo: die östliche Verlängerung des Bindelwegs rüber zu den Crepe Rosse ...
Das guck ich mir auch mal an.... äh grad gesehen: Der Padonsessellift war gem fassa.com im Sommer 2014 geschlossen 
Denke muss erst mal die Varianten überdenken wg. Fr. August.
Aber mal grundsätzlich da die "normale" Sella Ronda mit 6:00h 57 Km und 780hm angegeben ist, sollte sich eine unserer 2 Tagesvarianten mit Übernachtung auf der Bindelweghütte und Erweiterung um Raschötz und Seiser Alm doch machen lassen, oder?


----------



## Masberg (16. November 2014)

Gut eigene Ergebnisse bislang:



Masberg schrieb:


> wir waren vor 7 Jahren das letzte mal da und die Erinnerung ist schwach und das Kartenmaterial noch nicht im Detail studiert. Sind die hohen Wege am Platt- / Langkofel zum Rif. Comici fahrbar (527 /526) oder müssen wir uns oberhalb des Jendertals einen Weg suchen?


Habe einen Post von Carsten gefunden. Durchgängig/überweigend  S3... also lassen wir das.



Masberg schrieb:


> Damit scheidet von der Col Rodella Bahn ein Trail auf der Val Duron Seite Richtung Seiser Alm doch aus?



da gibt es nach meinen Recherchen tatsächlich nur den Fr. Aug... somit nicht fahrbar und man muss über Rif Comici, wenn man nicht nach 17 / 18 Uhr fahren will.
Zu den restlichen Themen suche ich noch die Antwortern


----------

